

Ask HN: Concept Testing - jcnnghm

Does anyone have some good, real world advice on testing a concept?  I thought I had read about a service that you can point a domain name at, that will allow you to construct some quick copy, a simple survey, a contact form, and a mailing list so that you can gauge a market before you build anything.  Does a service like that actually exist, or am I imagining it?  What do you all do to test a market before you build something?
======
limedaring
This sounds to me like the 2nd step in testing a concept; I've heard of people
spending money on various ads on Adwords that all point to a basic website,
and then see which ad generated the most click-throughs (therefore, that is
the superior product). All this tests is a name and the description and
through that, really basic interest.

------
hga
This sounds like an awfully passive approach.

Why would someone even go to the site, let alone spend their valuable time
filling out a survey? And why trust what they say, will a survey produce
"Revealed Preferences" (as I think the term goes)?

I'd suggest reading up on Steve Blank's Customer Development approach (I sure
wish it had been around back when I was working for various ultimately
unsuccessful startups).

